# List of favorites...



## Bucknut34 (Sep 20, 2013)

Is there a way to add a list of favorite channels to the tivo roamio? This is one of the few features I liked about the directv dvr. The comcast x-1(worst dvr ever made) had a last 7 channels watched option. Thanks for your help


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Go into your channel list. Highlight what channel(s) you want as a favorite and press the thumbs up button.
Next, pull up the guide and go to the guide options. Select "favorites" under the "channels" category.
Now your guide will only show the channels you selected as favorites.


----------



## wrp (Jan 26, 2005)

Is it possible to have different kinds of channel favorite lists? For example, a favorites list called "Music" that only has music channels (which I have added to the Music list).

I have a 5 year old Tivo-HD and I'm trying to see what are the new features in Roamio - I don't think multiple lists is there yet but I'd just like to confirm. Thanks.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Go into your channel list. Highlight what channel(s) you want as a favorite and press the thumbs up button.
> Next, pull up the guide and go to the guide options. Select "favorites" under the "channels" category.
> Now your guide will only show the channels you selected as favorites.


You can also set a favorite right from the grid guide by arrowing over to the channel and hitting select. Add favorite will be an option for that channel.


----------

